# Ist die Homepage schon eingetragen?



## Malaxo (21. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leute, weiss nicht ob es hier hin passt aber es ist jetzt mal hier 

Jeder kann ja seine Homepage in einer Suchmaschine eintragen. Wird jedoch eine Homepage mehrere male eingetragen, so wird diese von den Suchmaschinen gelöscht und blockiert, wegen Spam.

Nun wie prüfe ich ob "meine" Homepage schon einmal z.B. bei Google oder sonstigen Suchmaschinen eingetragen wurde?

Google selbst prüft nicht, wenn ich die Homepage eintrage ob diese schon einmal eingetragen wurde. Ich kann also 3-4-5mal hinter einander meine Homepage eintragen lassen.

Habe ich jetzt einen Konkurrenten, kann ich doch seine Homepage einfach bei Google 10mal eintragen und diese würde dann Google blocken / sperren. Ist das so?

Wer kennt sich da ein wenig aus?


----------



## stain (24. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal dort (Google):
http://www.google.de/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=508&topic=8459
http://www.google.de/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35301&topic=8459


----------

